
Zoom admits some calls were routed through China by mistake - NoB4Mouth
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/03/zoom-calls-routed-china/
======
keidjfks
So everybody here doing the "mistake" thing as if there's the slightest sign
that this was on purpose. Despite their explaination is 100% consistent - the
only comment I'd expect from a technical knowledgable person is "yeah that's
the kind of mistake that happens when you need to juggle a shitton of load in
a global customer base."

Having geofencing in their routing algorithms is state of the art, and
probably more advanced than most other services.

~~~
ulucs
They accidentally whitelisted Chinese servers for non-Chinese users. What does
that have to do with anything technical or scaling? It'd be a scaling mistake
if the whitelists didn't exist because they thought Chinese servers would
never be chosen because of the distance, but they already knew that could
happen.

------
creato
Why doesn't China's firewall block traffic like this?

~~~
yorwba
Because the Great Firewall operates as a blacklist and is only intended to
prevent commoners from learning censored information.

If Zoom meetings where anyone can join became a popular source of unfiltered
news, they'd either ban Zoom or require that a two-class system is set up to
prevent ordinary Chinese users from using Zoom to communicate internationally,
similarly to how Douyin (within China) and Tiktok (everywhere else) are two
separate silos.

But people from other countries connecting to servers in China is not
something the Great Firewall tries to interfere with.

~~~
devttyeu
From my experience it's not just a blacklist, any non-blessed traffic is
slowed down to a crawl (on the order of double digit kbps). This also applies
to getting content from China.

(that said, it's pretty reasonable to assume Zoom is not throttled given how
important it is in the buisness world)

~~~
captn3m0
So who’s making a tunnel on Zoom calls then?

A network interface with WireGuard behind a fake camera interface on a relay
node?

